
You'll never be this good at games... - Tichy
http://www.gamesradar.com/us/pc/game/news/article.jsp?releaseId=2006032219817514003&articleId=200711239291393082&sectionId=1006&pageId=2007112394150531054
======
henning
Damn, and to think, all that time I spent reading technology blogs and writing
code, I could have been playing video games.

~~~
Tichy
You could be famous now ;-)

But I was thinking the same thing: what if, instead of becoming a pro at
"guitar hero", that kid had invested the time to learn playing an actual
guitar?

Then again, there are millions of guitarists, but only a few pro guitar hero
players...

~~~
manvsmachine
Funny, the first thing that popped into my head after seeing the GH clip was
that it was probably someone who already knew how to play the guitar. I would
think that a good guitar player, for whom fretwork would be second nature,
would find Guitar Hero to be a breeze even at the hardest levels. They don't
have to worry about working individual strings, so speed becomes less of an
issue.

On the other hand, whoever it was playing that Japanese flying/shooting game
is a monster. Being able to operate using a completely different train of
thought for each hand and operate really is fundamentally difficult. Most of
the other things are just routines that can be practiced ad nauseam until
muscle memory kicks in and they get it right.

~~~
rms
GH has less to do with playing guitar than pure rhythm -- I can't play guitar
but I can play the drums and I'm great at Guitar Hero. I've seen people that
play guitar pick up Guitar Hero faster than people with no musical background
but anyone with some rhythm can do pretty well in guitar hero. There are
various stories on the internet of professional rock guitarists that are
unable to play solos they recorded in Guitar Hero.

The other important skill is reading the notes as they fly down the screen --
I was good at this because I played Harmonix's pre-Guitar Hero games with
nearly identical gameplay, Frequency and Amplitude. I was good at sight
reading real written rhythms also.

------
prakash
If you liked the video, check out this movie on Donkey Kong world records,
called "The King of Kong": <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0923752/> User Rating:
8.6/10

------
zach
It's sad that I've seen like four of these, including the pop'n music one.
There are also some impressive videos on YouTube for Brain Age.

------
derefr
And you _can_ never be _this_ good at games: <http://tasvideos.org/>

------
amichail
Waste of talent. Quick thinkers like that should find something more
productive to do.

~~~
jraines
Not necessarily true. I used to date a girl who was dumb as a brick . . . but
could beat the shit out of minesweeper.

Incidentally, years later I had a roommate who tied the Intermediate
minesweeper world record at 10 seconds and could beat Expert in under a
minute.

I'm sure there's some Bokononist term for this.

[after wikipedia search] - maybe Minesweeper is my vin-dit

